# Crow hunting question.



## sKramer (Feb 20, 2011)

So I have been having some issues with crows on my property. They always steal my baby chickens!! I was told once you keep hunting crows at the same spot, the eventually stop coming. Soooo I found an old crow call and headed outside, I had about 100 crows circling around this treeline buy they wont land!! I was wondering if you guys have any tips on how to get them to land?


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

this is my personal oppinion you find a fence or something for them to land on then lay dawn some food they sould land on the fence or whatever is near the food to investigate then just pop them! thats what i would do.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Get a crow decoy or if you can shoot one leave it on the ground with it wings spread out, if you feed them more will come they love a free meal, jeff


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Get an Owl decoy, put it low inside a tree about 15 yards from your hide, use your call in a frantic Crow attacking Owl call ( you can get audio at Crowbusters.com. )That will make them really pissed and they will land in the upper branches. They like a good mob and fight better than food. You must be fully camoflaged and well hidden, you may get a few shots till they see you, then game over. Any Crow with a slingshot is a real trophy, they are very smart birds. Scary smart.
Philly


----------



## sKramer (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks guys I will have to try these out!

Scott


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Just put the second coat of poly on your SS, looking good.
Philly


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I love slingshots and all but ... if they are that much of a problem, you might want to bust out the shotgun.


----------



## sKramer (Feb 20, 2011)

Haha I wish I could bust out my 12 gauge, but I need a silent killer!! I would have the Swat team at my house if I fired my shotgun.

Super excited Philly!

Scott


----------



## milbro (Mar 22, 2011)

As a lad I used to shoot crows and other pests for the local keeper. As the earlier post said an owl decoy used to bring them in. I have to say though we got most in a trap. Good luck with the caty they are difficult things to get close to.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Maybe you could scare them off, they're smart birds?


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

i was told they cant count... so if u and a mate walked to a hide they would see u and not come near. but if ya mate then walks away from hide the birds would then come down to the decoy.... its just what i was told. no idea if it would work and im told a teddy bear with the orange eyes (like an owl decoy) will aslo piss em off. cheaper than a decoy.


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

Owl decoy everytime, but i would use an air rifle with silencer over a slingshot when shooting crows. They are very smart birds, and at the first sign of danger your beat!


----------



## kyrokon (Feb 11, 2011)

Had a friend who hunted them, he made decoys out of black garbage bags. He would hang them in trees and play some type of crow call. I went once with him they would come with in shotgun range don't know about sling shot range, might need a better decoy than a garbage bag.

Good luck


----------

